# Found a Use for Left Over PVC Pipe



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been working very slowly on phase 2 of my garden railroad and used some 1 1/2" PVC Pipe as risers to elevate the track. I had a ton of left over pieces after cutting off the excess pipe. After noticing that a few of our redwoods have begun looking stressed due some watering issues (namely adding dirt to cover the risers and create a mountainy effect). I basically lowered the root system of the trees and they are not really happy about it. So I've taken the left over PVC, drilled holes in the ground using my drill and an 2" auger bit and have created a bunch of deep watering tubes. They will be sunk close to 15" - 18" in the ground with a dripper attached to each with the hopes getting some much needed water to those roots. At least I hope this works...

Richard


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW...I bought some pea gravel with the idea of placing it around the pipe to act as a filter to keep major dirt out. Either that of making tubes of weed barrier fabric and inserting it in each tube...if you have any thoughts on the matter I'd appreciate hearing from you. 

Richard


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Perhaps you could adapt the "filter sock" material the big box stores sell for perforated drainage pipes. It's typically 4" diameter, but since it's intended to allow water passage and block silt, that kind of material would seem ideal. Or you could just make your own using the landscape material by wrapping it around the pipe and securing it somehow, perhaps with zip ties?


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

The filter sock idea is great!! My thought when starting this was to use the landscape fabric, make a tube and insert it in the pipe (copying a design from "Deep Drip Stake" product). But attaching it to the outside with nylon ties is a much easier, faster, effective way of keeping out the soil...that's why I come here to get these great ideas. 

thanks, 
Richard


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Sure hope it works! Good on you for caring about your redwood trees, that's very cool.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

You might be wise to check with your local arborist (Or tree expert)....it is more likely that by adding soil over the roots, you have cut off the air supply, not the water supply. 

Tree roots are rather fussy about how deep they grow, and not only supply the tree with water, but oxygen too. Roots do go deep to find water, but some stay near the surface for oxygen. 

I'm no expert, but have been told by some tree specialists, this information. So....do more research, before you kill your trees.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

By Googling, and asking the question of how adding soil over the roots of trees, kills them; you will learn that even 3-4 inches of soil over the natural level over the roots can kill a tree. The tree is killed, not by lack of water, but by lack of oxygen. A young tree only needs 1 inch of rain per week to survive.......don't over water. 

Like I suggested check with your local tree expert....... 

It is suggested, that if you must cover the roots with anything above the natural level of soil, only use mulch.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Fred, thanks for the suggestion of looking at oxygen deprivation. I had already begun the process of removing some of the dirt thus getting some areas back to ground level. I think the combination of that plus deep watering should help...we've had 100+ temps non-stop for the past several weeks with no real let up in sight. So I'm going to be monitoring everything. New growth can be seen in the branches that have some dry areas so hopefully its helping already. 

Richard


----------

